# Travelling with my Roku 3  (merged)



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 4, 2013)

I took my Roku 3 with me on our current trip. Saturday, stayed one night at the Sea Palms Golf & Tennis Resort on St. Simons Island. Stayed in a nice Studio with a marsh view.

Connected the Ruku 3 to the television HDMI port. There wasn't availability for the power cord to be plugged into an outlet behind the television ( had to use my Smartphone flashlight - it was dark behind the television). Luckily, there was a nearby outlet and I had a 3 foot HDMI cable that was long enough to connect to the TV.

The resort had WiFi but I did not have a strong enough signal in my room to connect my Samsung Galaxy 10.1 Tablet to the internet. So I used my Smartphone to tether to the tablet and was successful getting on the internet and logging on to the Roku website.

Turned on the TV and changed the input to HDMI with the remote control. The word Roku appeared on the screen but it didn't move beyond that and allow registration and log in screens. So I went to my tablet and downloaded the free Roku Android App. Found the IP address for the tablet and attempted to manually register and log in. However, the Roku site would not allow me to change the IP address to input my tablet IP address - the field was grayed out and inactive.

So I did not have success connecting the Roku 3 on St. Simons.  Maybe I'll have better success on Hilton Head Island.

 We checked into the Spinnaker Bluewater Resort. Hooked up the Roku to the television. Connected the tablet to the internet via the resort's WiFi. Received an error message on the TV screen that an internet connection could  not be made, although I could see some Roku Apps in the background behind the error message box. Did  a Live Chat with Roku Tech Support. The Tech said that I would not be able to connect on a publicly shared WiFi network. The Tech said to try contacting the Resort Internet provider and see if they would manually enter the MAC address (found on the bottom of the Roku unit) into the system. I called Hargrave, the resort internet provider, and spoke with Tech Support. The tech said that the publicly shared WiFi did not permit external devices (e.g. Roku's) to be hooked up for streaming. So no success at Bluewater either.

Ken, if you're reading this, I'm not sure how you were able to do it,


Richard


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 4, 2013)

Would this be to prevent the resort from "freeloading" and streaming to all the rooms or to their bar with multiple TV's on site with one device/subscription? 

Totally unfamiliar with Roku but does it limit your access to just one wifi network or tv? Wonder if Chromecast works the same way. 

Cheers


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 4, 2013)

*How to: Travel with your Roku player*

http://blog.roku.com/blog/2011/09/08/how-to-travel-with-your-roku-player/


The method above is a little different than Ken's approach.  It requires you to have your own router, but a router is cheap.  

Ken's method requires a call to the ISP to recognize the MAC address of the Roku (that phone call can sometimes be an easy process and sometimes not so easy).


----------



## Quadmaniac (Sep 4, 2013)

*Does it really work that well ??*

I am interested in this streaming idea but wondering how well it works as a replacement for conventional cable ? 

I've been reading different articles and just wondering from real users, what services do you need to subscribe to access all the popular shows like Big Bang, Revenge, America's Got Talent, Rookie Blue, Survivor etc.

From what I was reading Canadian Netflix only has about 1/5 of US content and Hulu Plus (not available in Canada) seems to have most of the hit TV shows. There is a service that can mask your IP and unblock US content for Canadians for about $5 per month, making us appear to be US subscribers. 

http://o.canada.com/2013/05/08/how-to-get-hulu-plus-in-canada/

Before I go through all of this, I am wondering how much of a cable replacement is streaming ? What would you recommend Hulu Plus and Netflix ???

Thanks in advance....Sorry for hijacking the thread....


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 4, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> Before I go through all of this, I am wondering how much of a cable replacement is streaming ? What would you recommend Hulu Plus and Netflix ???



My experience is that streaming is not a viable alternative to cable. If you want current season's offerings, cable is the way to go. Movies, after their initial theater run, past season's TV shows, music, ROKU is good- to- great. More current entertainment, not so much.

Jim


----------



## Quadmaniac (Sep 4, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> My experience is that streaming is not a viable alternative to cable. If you want current season's offerings, cable is the way to go. Movies, after their initial theater run, past season's TV shows, music, ROKU is good- to- great. More current entertainment, not so much.
> 
> Jim



Crap  I was reading reviews of different providers and thought that it would be more current...oh well back to waiting for the cable guy to fix my PVR's again


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 4, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> My experience is that streaming is not a viable alternative to cable. If you want current season's offerings, cable is the way to go. Movies, after their initial theater run, past season's TV shows, music, ROKU is good- to- great. More current entertainment, not so much.
> 
> Jim



If you're in an area that offers local channels you can always watch the current offerings through an HD antenna (you could even purchase a Tivo to record them).  For me, the deciding factor for purchasing cable is the sports.  I'd probably ditch cable if I could purchase NFL network.


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 4, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> I am interested in this streaming idea but wondering how well it works as a replacement for conventional cable ?
> 
> Before I go through all of this, I am wondering how much of a cable replacement is streaming ? What would you recommend Hulu Plus and Netflix ???
> 
> Thanks in advance....Sorry for hijacking the thread....


That very much depends what you watch on cable.
News - If you watch this then streaming is not a replacement
Sports - If you watch these then streaming is not a reaplacement (though if you like MLB the streaming channel is great)

Movies / Shows - older ones are well covered at low cost on Netflix and Amazon.
Current Movies / Shows - these are Hulu and Amazon (pay per view / season pass)

I use Roku Netflix / Amazon prime to replace the premium cable channels.  For my viewing habits I don't see it as a replacement yet.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 4, 2013)

I think the attraction on this thread is to be able to stream video while away at a resort, not at home.  I do this because so many resorts have poor quality analog cable, or a very limited number of channels available.  But, I do not stream thru my ROKU while away, I stream thru my iPhone 4s, using NetFlix, DishAnywhere, and Hulu+.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Sep 4, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> That very much depends what you watch on cable.
> News - If you watch this then streaming is not a replacement
> Sports - If you watch these then streaming is not a reaplacement (though if you like MLB the streaming channel is great)
> 
> ...



I mostly watch things like Big Bang, Family Guy, NCIS, Survivor, etc. Most of the popular hit shows. My PVR keeps screwing up and the cable guy is supposed to be here in the next hour. Would like to just get rid of it but wasn't sure if I could get the content I wanted by just streaming.


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 4, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> I mostly watch things like Big Bang, Family Guy, NCIS, Survivor, etc. Most of the popular hit shows. My PVR keeps screwing up and the cable guy is supposed to be here in the next hour. Would like to just get rid of it but wasn't sure if I could get the content I wanted by just streaming.


So they are HuluPlus and cbs.com
Handy website.
http://www.canistream.it/


----------



## Quadmaniac (Sep 4, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> So they are HuluPlus and cbs.com
> Handy website.
> http://www.canistream.it/



Oh cool. Thanks!


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 5, 2013)

Another problem you'll run across if you travel internationally is that some streaming providers (like Netflix) restrict what geographic areas you can access their streams from.  You can get around that with a VPN Router, but that's an extra item to pack (plus an extra expense -- both up front and recurring).

We travel with a cheap travel router that connects to either a wired or wireless network (the resort WiFi or wired connection) and provides a WiFi network and one wired connection (which we connect our Magic Jack Plus to -- and a cordless phone attached to that!).  It makes things more convenient for us, and it lets us connect as many devices as we want (and just appear as 1) for those places with restrictions or per-device charges.

We seldom have problems hooking our Roku up, and it's already configured to connect to our travel router.  We have a version with RCA jacks rather than HDMI.

We do run into limited plugs from time to time, but we travel with an assortment of small extension cords, 3-way plugs, and power bars.

I know it sounds like a lot of electronics, but it's just one small bag (less than a cubic foot).


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 5, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Another problem you'll run across if you travel internationally is that some streaming providers (like Netflix) restrict what geographic areas you can access their streams from.  You can get around that with a VPN Router, but that's an extra item to pack (plus an extra expense -- both up front and recurring).
> 
> We travel with a cheap travel router that connects to either a wired or wireless network (the resort WiFi or wired connection) and provides a WiFi network and one wired connection (which we connect our Magic Jack Plus to -- and a cordless phone attached to that!).  It makes things more convenient for us, and it lets us connect as many devices as we want (and just appear as 1) for those places with restrictions or per-device charges.
> 
> ...



Hi Michael,

Sounds like you have it down very well.

Do you have your Roku confiigured for both your home TV and with your travel router?
If so, when you get back home and reconnect, is the Roku recognized immediately or do you have to re-enter the set-up codes?

Also, how much did your VPN Router cost?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 5, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I know it sounds like a lot of electronics, but it's just one small bag (less than a cubic foot).



Small bag? My electronic gear bag is about 16 Cubic Inches for the Western Hemisphere augmented by a power strip and plug adapters for Europe. That doesn't count the iPad mini, iPhone and iPod in my pockets. Local TV, Internet or books are enough for me. 

Cheers


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 5, 2013)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Do you have your Roku confiigured for both your home TV and with your travel router?
> If so, when you get back home and reconnect, is the Roku recognized immediately or do you have to re-enter the set-up codes?
> 
> Also, how much did your VPN Router cost?


I use the same SSID (the WiFi network name) and password at home and with the travel router, so it connects to either without having to change anything.  (All our iDevices and laptops connect to both, too.)

I don't have a VPN router (yet).  I haven't looked into it closely, but what I've seen was roughly $250 plus $100+/year for service, if my memory serves correctly.  That was through Witopia.

I'd like to find an all-in-one WISP/VPN (that could just use a standard VPN account) with both WiFi and 1+ ports, but I'm not sure if they make one like that.


----------



## theo (Sep 5, 2013)

*Pardon my techno-idiot confusion on this, but...*



MichaelColey said:


> <snip> *We travel with a cheap travel router that connects to either a wired or wireless network (the resort WiFi or wired connection) and provides a WiFi network* and one wired connection (which we connect our Magic Jack Plus to -- and a cordless phone attached to that!).  It makes things more convenient for us, and it lets us connect as many devices as we want (and just appear as 1) for those places with restrictions or per-device charges.
> 
> We seldom have problems hooking our Roku up, and it's already configured to connect to our travel router.  We have a version with RCA jacks rather than HDMI.



You've clearly got it admirably figured out for "travel" Roku use--- but I'm admittedly still a bit puzzled...

Do I understand correctly that your "travel router" just somehow "adopts" a resorts' existing WiFi signal for Roku streaming use, absent any actual physical wired connection to / through a modem? 
How can that be? How does that actually happen?  

Perhaps a dumb question, for which I apologize, but I'm clearly not grasping *something* here...


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 5, 2013)

The router method is the same method used in the link I provided above.  However, if you're not comfortable with changing the settings on a router, a device like this will make it very easy.

Satechi Intros Multifunction Mini Router

http://www.amazon.com/Satechi-Wirel...ords=Satechi+Intros+Multifunction+Mini+Router


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 5, 2013)

I've used something similar for home as a repeater to extend the range of our wifi.  There are still settings to configure, but the manual will guide you through the steps.  For accessing an existing network in a motel or resort, you would put it in bridge mode.

That device has a lot of flexibility and can be used for all of the following:

Router

Router mode functions as a typical router, connecting to the internet provided by your ISP and broadcasting a wireless signal, to create your own network.

Repeater

Repeater mode lets you connect to your existing network and amplify it. This enables you to extend the range of your wireless network - invaluable if you have a weak connection in a room far away from your router.

Access Point

The Mini Router can create a wireless connection from a wired source in Access Point mode. If only an ethernet port or ethernet cable is available, the router can connect to the wired connection and broadcast a wireless network that all your devices can connect to.

Bridge

In Bridge mode, the Mini Router can connect to an existing wireless network and rebroadcast it under a new name; useful for organizing different users of your network into separate connections: e.g., if you ran a coffee shop and wanted to create a separate network name for your customers to connect to.

Client

In Client mode, the Mini Router connects to a device such as a Smart TV or video game console using an ethernet cable and then can be used as a wireless adapter, enabling the connected device to connect to the internet wirelessly.


----------



## Elan (Sep 5, 2013)

theo said:


> You've clearly got it well covered and admirably figured out --- but I'm admittedly and truly puzzled...
> 
> Do I understand correctly that your "travel router" just somehow "adopts" a resorts' existing WiFi signal, absent any actual physical wired connection to / through a modem?
> How can that be? How does that actually happen?
> ...



  As ace2000 pointed out, this is quite easy to do as long as you get a travel router that works as a wireless bridge.  I have this one:

http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-ShareP...d=1378386415&sr=1-2&keywords=shareport+mobile

  but it's effectively the same functionally as the one ace2000 linked to.


----------



## laura1957 (Sep 5, 2013)

If you are looking for current TV shows (and if it works in your location) - try this app

http://www.amazon.com/PVRCom-LLC-Dr...e=UTF8&qid=1378388651&sr=1-1&keywords=droidtv

It isnt streaming - you set what you want to record just like a DRV.  Don't need wifi to watch the shows, just to download them.  

I usually have a current episode of most of my shows by the next morning after they air  Sometimes it has taken 2-3 days.  I have found shows that I never had time/means to watch when they aired - Rookie BLue, Blue Bloods, Vegas, Once upon a Time, Franklin & Bash, Dateline...  

I think the free trial is for 3 months - after that is is 8.99 for THREE months   my husband pays 150. for his satellite - there is nothing that I want to watch that is not on DroidTV.  This saves me from running our of room on his DVR.  

No childrens shows, and no news.  But between DroidTV, Amazon Prime, and Freetime Unlimited - I dont miss TV at all.  When I am at home or away I hook up a hdmi cable and watch on the larger screen.  At work I just watch from my Fire and it has saved me from boredom more times than I can count!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks Ace and Jim for the router suggestions. 

I decided to order the Satechi Intros Multifunction Mini Router,
next day delivery - So hopeully, I'll get it tomorrow.

Richard


----------



## Quadmaniac (Sep 5, 2013)

laura1957 said:


> If you are looking for current TV shows (and if it works in your location) - try this app
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PVRCom-LLC-Dr...e=UTF8&qid=1378388651&sr=1-1&keywords=droidtv
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion but I don't own any android devices. Just my iPhone/iPad. Anyone ever try Playon/Playlater ?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Roku 3 update: Success*

Update on my previous ROKU 3 thread where I was disappointed.

I have now achieved success!!

Thanks to a suggestion by Tugger Ace2000, I did an online Amazon purchase for a Satechi Wireless Mini Router and chose next-day delivery.

Plugged  the Satechi Router into the wall outlet  Plugged the provided RJ-45 cable into the Router and the Roku 3.  Connected the HDMI Cable to the Roku 3 and the the television HDMI port. Took the TV Remote and changed the TV input to HDMI, the Roku 3 was recognized immediately. I had to change the settings with the Roku 3 remote control to the resort wifi. Bingo  - I was now able to access my Roku and stream from my Apps.

Tuggers rock.

Richard


----------



## ricoba (Sep 6, 2013)

Glad you got it working.

Thanks too for the update.  I always appreciate when people come back and let us know, "the rest of the story".


----------



## DreamBanger (Sep 6, 2013)

I haven't had the chance to travel with my roku3 yet. Glad i found out about the problem before i did.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 7, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> *How to: Travel with your Roku player*
> 
> http://blog.roku.com/blog/2011/09/08/how-to-travel-with-your-roku-player/
> 
> ...



Thanks for this post. We were at Grande Vista for three weeks last year and the only way we could connect to the ROKU was by calling the provider each and every time we wanted to use it. This mini router looks like it will work perfect.


----------



## theo (Sep 7, 2013)

*Technology dunce request...*



MULTIZ321 said:


> <snip> I decided to order the Satechi Intros Multifunction Mini Router....<snip>



A report on your future results with Roku & mini router "on the road" would be genuinely appreciated.  

I'm admittedly most unclear on how (...if?) "password access" WiFi provided at a resort and the additional "password access" to a travel mini-router can be successfully integrated and made functional solely by the user (i.e., *without* involving any lengthy consultations with resort ISP and / or on site facility personnel). 

A lengthy semi-communication by phone with someone in India is not something I want to spend any time on while vacationing. I'd like to bring the Roku with me and use it, but I'd rather just do without it if it takes a lot of time and/or involvement of others just to be able to set up and use the Roku while "on the road".


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Roku 3 update ii: Correction*

I'm not sure that I was able to successfully connect my Roku 3 to the resort TV because of the mini Router that I purchased and hooked up. See my Roku 3 Update: Success thread for more info about the set up (which has now been linked to this thread - so everything is in one place - Thank you moderator).

What makes me unsure of how the successful happened was when I had the router, Roku 3, TV Connections completed and turned on the TV and switched the input to HDMI
the Roku logo immediately came up and after a few seconds an error message box appeared saying I did not have an internet connection. Told me to ensure I had an internet connection with a second device. When I hit the "ok" button on the Roku remote
a new sceen appeared on the TV offering several choices of which device to choose to connect to the internet - my home network name, the resort name, but not the Satechi Wireless Mini Router. I chose the resort name. A new screen appeared and some check boxes got automatically filled without me having to do anything. Another new screen appeared that had my Roku App icons. I chose Amazon Prime Video and watched a movie.

Since this was the first time I had used the Satechi Mini Router, I wasn't sure if a menu would appear asking me to configure the router. That never happened.

So today I decided to experiment. I disconnected the router from Roku 3. Turned on the TV. Changed the input to HDMI. The Roku Apps appeared and I was able  to steam  a movie successfully.

So perhaps what was happenning during the initial setup was the Roku device was looking for my home network which was already configured with it. When it didn't find my home network, the error message was displayed on the screen saying no internet connection.  On previous tries, I had stopped there and did not try to go further. I didn't try to go further until I had completed the connections with the Mini Router. It was then I achieved success. But whether the Mini Router was involved in that success, I'm not sure. I didn't need it the next day to connect.

Perhaps some other Tuggers can offer their insights.

Thanks.

Richard


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 8, 2013)

Richard,

I don't understand.  I think you're saying it's working now, but you don't need the router?  It sounds like you have it working though.  

The reason a router is necessary is to get you past the login prompt that a lot of wifi networks use.

You access your router configuration from a web browser from your laptop or tablet.  You'll need the IP address of the router (should be easily found in the manual) and you type that into the address bar of your web browser.  The manual should be able to guide you through the process of getting you into the router administration.  In the router admin screen, you want to enable the option to clone your computer's MAC address.

If the wifi does not require a name and password to use the network, then you probably wouldn't need the router.  Good luck!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 8, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I use the same SSID (the WiFi network name) and password at home and with the travel router, so it connects to either without having to change anything.  (All our iDevices and laptops connect to both, too.)



Good idea, don't know why I never thought of doing this. I just kept our TPlink SSID and password as the default.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 9, 2013)

MULTIZ321 said:


> I'm not sure that I was able to successfully connect my Roku 3 to the resort TV because of the mini Router that I purchased and hooked up. See my Roku 3 Update: Success thread for more info about the set up (which has now been linked to this thread - so everything is in one place - Thank you moderator).
> 
> What makes me unsure of how the successful happened was when I had the router, Roku 3, TV Connections completed and turned on the TV and switched the input to HDMI
> the Roku logo immediately came up and after a few seconds an error message box appeared saying I did not have an internet connection. Told me to ensure I had an internet connection with a second device. When I hit the "ok" button on the Roku remote
> ...



I'm now back home and reconnected the Roku 3 to our home TV.  Changed the input to HDMI and here's the error message that appeared on the TV Screen:
"Can't Connect to the Internet.
Confirm that your internet connection is working by connecting to another device.
If you aren't able to connect with another device, contact your internet service provider (Error Code 009).

OK"

I actually expected to see this message because the last WiFi signal that was connected to the Roku was the Resort WiFi which was now out of range and thus the error message.  Also, this is the screen I received when I initially connected to the two Resort TV's and did not proceed further because I was expecting to see something different on the TV screen based on the initial set up of the Roku on my home TV.  Since I thought the Roku did not connect to the Resort TV's, I was "disappointed". 

Now came the suggestion to use a Router and bypass the Resort WiFi.  As mentioned earlier in the thread I purchased a Satechi Mini Router/Repeater.
But unbeknownst to me at the time - I did not properly set up the Router, and in this instance it was not needed (which I did not know). However, in the sequence of connecting the Router to the Roku and to the Resort TV, and activated the HDMI input - I received the same error message that I just typed in above. But what I did differently this time was hit the "OK" button on the Roku Remote. Now a different screen appeared on the TV with two columns of info:
Left Column:                 Right Column:
Settings                       About Network
My Channels                 Themes
Channel Store                Screensaver
Search                          Display Type
                                   Audio Mode
                                   Sound Effects
                                   Volume
                                   Remote Pairing
                                   Language
                                  Theme Zone & Clock
                                  Third Party Licenses

I choose 'About Netwrork' and scrolled Right
Now two new columns appeared:
Left Column:                         Right Column:
Wireless (WiFi)                       Set Up New WiFi Connection
Wired (Ethernet)                    Also in a separate box it said:
                                          Your Roku Player is currently not
                                           connected to a wireless network.
                                           To Set Up a Wireless Connection
                                            Select 'set up a new WiFi Connection'.
                                            Select Your Network. Enter a Password, if 
                                            Required.

I chose 'Set Up New WiFi Connection.  A new screen appeared
with some choices in the Right Column: My Home network name, Also
Home-6F42, 2Wire916, Scan Again, and Private Network.  I chose
my home network name and I was connected. When I was at the resort, the resort network name appeared in that column and when I chose it, again I was connected.

Again, as I previously mentioned, when I disconnected the MiniRouter at the resort, I was still able to connect.

Hope this helps.

Ace, I'll send you a PM about the Router.

Richard


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 9, 2013)

MULTIZ321 said:


> I chose 'Set Up New WiFi Connection.  A new screen appeared
> with some choices in the Right Column: My Home network name, Also
> Home-6F42, 2Wire916, Scan Again, and Private Network.  I chose
> my home network name and I was connected. When I was at the resort, the resort network name appeared in that column and when I chose it, again I was connected.



You want to treat your Roku just like you would a laptop or tablet.  If you go from the resort back to your home network, you'll have to reconnect to your home network in your Roku settings.  Also, be sure and take Michael's recommendation of setting up your router to use the exact same SSID and password as your home network.  If you do that, you won't have to reconnect your Roku to your home network in the future.


----------

